# Nano grey facelift rear bumper and diffuser fitted



## M6TLY (9 mo ago)

Decided to paint the vents gloss black didnt like the dull grey look.


----------



## M6TLY (9 mo ago)

Also painted fuel cap gloss black 🙌


----------



## M6TLY (9 mo ago)




----------



## M6TLY (9 mo ago)

This is what is looked like couple of months ago when I bought it. Changed a bit.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Dosent look like the same car !
Great job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

cool!


----------



## Ca2k2ez (9 mo ago)

M6TLY said:


> Decided to paint the vents gloss black didnt like the dull grey look.
> View attachment 485860
> View attachment 485861


Duuuude! Love the rear diffuser for dual exhaust not the quad. If you don't mind me asking where do they sell that style diffuser. I have a 2018 tt Quattro. Stage 1. Skirts front lip spoiler but no diffuser. The missing link. Lol please point me in the right direction if you can. My silver gas cap is a soar eye on my car as well. Thinking of something creative for that next. Peace out buddy.


----------



## JoeySussex (9 mo ago)

Looking great!!


----------



## Josh Boothe (27 d ago)

M6TLY said:


> Decided to paint the vents gloss black didnt like the dull grey look.
> View attachment 485860
> View attachment 485861


🔥🔥 where did you go to get this fitted mate? I’ve still got the stock body kit but wanted to swap it out


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

Nice


----------



## TheBlueTTS (4 mo ago)

M6TLY said:


> View attachment 485863


How much is this lowered by and what springs did you choose?


----------

